# 1/2 scale fruit jar Maytag



## rodue (Mar 13, 2017)

Just completed thhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfiu_FTnlpwis engines from my castings


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 14, 2017)

I like that. Excellent looker and runner.

If I remember, you have made several Maytag items.

What are your Maytag projects?

Are you doing your own castings?

Thank you for posting.

--ShopShoe


----------



## rodue (Mar 14, 2017)

Yes I have done several sizes of Maytag I made 72's in two different sizes, !/2 scale 92 and 82 and I do my own patterns and I do the casting. I have also made the square tub working model 5/16 scale  washer


----------



## Bigford705 (Oct 25, 2018)

rodue said:


> Yes I have done several sizes of Maytag I made 72's in two different sizes, !/2 scale 92 and 82 and I do my own patterns and I do the casting. I have also made the square tub working model 5/16 scale  washer



Do you ever sell any castings for a maytag? I would like to build a 72. Thanks


----------

